# Are Folding Mountain Bikes any good??



## casshern69 (Apr 16, 2011)

i've seen some from around the web like Montague and Dahon etc...are they any good? how do they compare to like a Trek 4300/4500 or so...?


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not interested in finding out the hard way.


----------



## drew2388 (May 19, 2009)

They sound heavy and foldy.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

thing's that'll get me to a trauma center for 500, Alex.


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah maybe but you gotta know when to hold 'em - you gotta know when to fold 'em.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

In the case of the Dahon, it's an excellent bike. Not _good-for a folder_, it's good on it's own merit.

But you can forget ever setting hands on one for less $2k. For Trek 4500 money you can't get a very durable folding bike, the little 20in wheel folders are fine for on road riding, but show them rocks and they rattle apart pretty quick.

I know nothing about Montague folders.

If you have a (steel) frame you like, a set S&S couplers will set you back $600-1000ish including getting someone to modify the frame and fit them, they work a treat.


----------



## casshern69 (Apr 16, 2011)

i'm around 5'3" in height which would put me in the 15-16"frame. the Montague x50 16inch looked kind of nice and seems to be handling well on some of the youtube videos. granted, i plan on hitting roads and trails only, nothing in heavy extreme biking...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Slingshot Fold-Tech is reportedly fairly sturdy. 

Ibis Tranny can be disassembled for travel. Two bolts. That's a sweet, light frame.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Tranny is a great suggestion. Looking at that dahon you can't even tell it's a folding bike but at $2-$3k doesn't seem worth it. It looks like you can pack up a Tranny in the same manner.


----------



## casshern69 (Apr 16, 2011)

sucks that montague doesn't have any 16inch for the paratrooper or higher end model...now if only i could find the x50 frame by itself...


----------



## doin (Sep 17, 2006)

Erm, this is the "All Mountain" forum, right?


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

doin said:


> Erm, this is the "All Mountain" forum, right?


Sounds like the camping bike forum to me.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, that Dahon looks like a legit bike. I don't think I would even notice it was a folding bike unless I really stopped and looked it over. That said from the description they give ("perfect for smooth single-track......"), it is intended for not very aggressive riding. Since you are posting on a board geared towards "AM" bikes, it is very obviously NOT an AM bike.


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

If you're cruising from your 47' Beneteau to the yacht club's club house then yes, they are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

doin said:


> Erm, this is the "All Mountain" forum, right?


If that mountain requires a plane trip, yes, it is very relevant. Or if you want to throw your bike inside you car for a ride after work.

I was disassembling rear triangle on my full suspension frame for Moab trips, and my car is large enough to throw a bike in, without folding the second row of seat (with two child seats there), but something like Tranny, or Fold-Tech, or Dahon or, especially, a custom frame with SS couplers, is nothing to sneeze at.

but yeah, strictly speaking a 100mm forked hardtail is not in "AM" category.

Maybe getting something like 456 and throwing S&S couplers on it? That should be under $1k for the frame total...


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

You're all right - it would be nice to know what the OP intends to ride with this creasable bike.


----------



## dirt addict (Jan 23, 2006)

Folding bikes = Fail

I have never seen one that works well enough to justify the ease transportation of it, I would rather take my fork and wheels off a bike rather then ever ride any folding bike I have ever seen.


----------

